# MACAP Grinders - Price Reductions



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

All of our MACAP grinders have been reduced to clear!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/macap-grinders

Any enquirers PM


----------

